# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Signature / Avatar Service] Illidan's

## Illidan1

Hello people of MMOwned, I am now making Avatar's
And Signature, If you would like one just ask in this Format

---- Avatar ----
Picture = (Give me the Picture you wont)
Word = (Give me a Word / Name you wont)
Border = (Yes or No)
Animated = (Yes or No)
Background Color = (Give me the color of your background you wont)
And anything else Like color and stuff

---- Signature ----
Picture = (Give me the picture you wont)
Word = (Words / names)
Border = (Yes or No)
Animated = (Yes or No)
Background Color = (Give me the color of your background you wont)
And anything else Like color and stuff

Here is some of my Work (These are all my Signature)









And i can't find my Others ones  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Here is some of my Work (These are all my Avatars)

----------


## LJN

Picture = http://www.geocities.com/hereditarybitch/pwned.jpg
Word = Mcfool (at the top)
Border = No
Animated = Yes
And anything else Like color and stuff-Black Mcfool letters.

----------


## Illidan1

> Picture = http://www.geocities.com/hereditarybitch/pwned.jpg
> Word = Mcfool (at the top)
> Border = No
> Animated = Yes
> And anything else Like color and stuff-Black Mcfool letters.


Here you got Mcfool, lol my Computer broke on me
But this is how you wonted it

----------


## moyboy31

---- Signature ----
Picture:http://www.hellgatelondon.com/files/...00.preview.jpg
Word = Kenshii as main txt and Moyboy31 in a smaller txt
Border = depends.
Animated = if in animated you mean moving then yes.
And anything else: Since the pic im givin you doesnt move you can find a pic thats cool or just make the txt move or something. I want something kinda dark but last time i said that to someone i got a fire siggy and i loved it. O yah and i want the guy in the pic in the sig.

----------


## [Shon3m]

lol ok i want A Blank Box In The Box Outline Of The Box lol Same Color Of Mmowned Background  :Smile:  then i want a Insane Clown posse or slipknot Pic's On It  :Smile:  5 Rep Just Put Soularis As Name In Sig  :Smile:  TY

----------


## Illidan_000

Very nice Illidan bro'!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan1

> ---- Signature ----
> Picture:http://www.hellgatelondon.com/files/...00.preview.jpg
> Word = Kenshii as main txt and Moyboy31 in a smaller txt
> Border = depends.
> Animated = if in animated you mean moving then yes.
> And anything else: Since the pic im givin you doesnt move you can find a pic thats cool or just make the txt move or something. I want something kinda dark but last time i said that to someone i got a fire siggy and i loved it. O yah and i want the guy in the pic in the sig.


Here you go Mayboy31, Sorry about the Kenshii part 
it was hard and my Computer was lagging



http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...ayboy31sig.gif

----------


## Illidan1

> lol ok i want A Blank Box In The Box Outline Of The Box lol Same Color Of Mmowned Background  then i want a Insane Clown posse or slipknot Pic's On It  5 Rep Just Put Soularis As Name In Sig  TY


Please use the format, that is to hard to read sorry

----------


## [Shon3m]

Ok i want out line Of A Box Right The I want A SlipKnot Or Insane Clown Posse Inside Of The Box Just Right Also The Name Soularis With A FAde On it or Light Going Throw The Name

also background color needs to be the same color of mmowned background

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey Bro' I want a cool Illidan avatar  :Big Grin:

----------


## moyboy31

> Here you go Mayboy31, Sorry about the Kenshii part 
> it was hard and my Computer was lagging
> 
> 
> 
> http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...ayboy31sig.gif


Omg thanks you so much!

----------


## Illidan1

No Prormblem dude

----------


## Illidan1

> Hey Bro' I want a cool Illidan avatar



Use the Format man, to tell me what you wont

----------


## tumadre

Hey, I like your sigs, and I would like one

Picture: http://images.pcclub.nl/catalog/imag...Creed%2002.jpg
Word: The storm is coming, Tumadre
Border: Yes
Animated: Yes, I would like it to say "The storm is coming", then it fades out then it says "Tumadre" 
Backround: the one in the picture minus the text at the bottom
Anything else: I'd like the words to be Black against the white backround.

----------


## Illidan1

> Hey, I like your sigs, and I would like one
> 
> Picture: http://images.pcclub.nl/catalog/imag...Creed%2002.jpg


Tumadre, your Sig is now done \/



Link \/
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...20/Turmsig.gif

Hope you like

----------


## Gospel

Picture =http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-23578
Word = Adoriz- They came from the blackness.
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes i would like they came from the blackness to dissappear then adoriz to come up.
Background Color = http://www.charlieoscardelta.com/sit...X360_Theta.jpg
as close to that as possible
And anything else i would like the text to be white please

----------


## Illidan1

> Picture =http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-23578
> Word = Adoriz- They came from the blackness.
> Border = Yes
> Animated = Yes i would like they came from the blackness to dissappear then adoriz to come up.
> Background Color = http://www.charlieoscardelta.com/sit...X360_Theta.jpg
> as close to that as possible
> And anything else i would like the text to be white please



I did the best i could here yeah go \/



Link > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...Adoriz-sig.gif

Hope you like it

Sorry dude, i forgot Border  :Frown: 

And sorry about th e Little Bump, that took a while  :Frown:

----------


## Gospel

dude its awesome thank you

----------


## pewor

mellowrazer
Picture = http://www.soulfly-france.com/images...wallpapers.jpg
Word = Mellowrazer... is dead BUT STILL HEAR
Border = no
Animated = 
Background Color = http://www.soulfly-france.com/images...wallpapers.jpg
And anything else = like the yellow text in this http://www.soulfly-france.com/images...wallpapers.jpg

----------


## tumadre

Oh wow! that's hawt!  :Stick Out Tongue: urewin: +Rep

----------


## Illidan1

Thanks dude, ohh btw, if you can't have a Signature
I anit Ganna make you one (That means No Lazy Leechers!)

----------


## Illidan_000

cmon request from illidan :P

----------


## gravestalker

Avatr:
Picture; Gnome warlock in tier 2 or 3
Word; Dipdude or dip
Border; Yes
Animated; No
Backgorund; Dont care

----------


## OMGPWN

> http://www.macobserver.com/article/2005/09/doom3.jpg
> I want it so say OMGPWN at the top and the creature to the left of this sig and have the backround blue color a black border and make the name OMGPWN appear and go away... tell me i you can.. lol

----------


## Illidan1

> Avatr:
> Picture; Gnome warlock in tier 2 or 3
> Word; Dipdude or dip
> Border; Yes
> Animated; No
> Backgorund; Dont care



Here you go



Link > http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/3...pavatarea8.jpg

Hope you like it

----------


## Illidan1

Here you go OMGPWN



Link > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...120/OMGsig.gif

Hope you like it

----------


## OMGPWN

OMG ITS PERFECT! I cant believe you hit what i was looking for.. I thought u wouldent understand!

----------


## HavinFun

Picture = The one u have in adoriz sig
Word = WoWVenture
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes
Background Color = Blackish Red
And anything else Black w/ red border and green text, Need this to be a banner. 


thx

----------


## shindaustin

I waNT a pic of a noob tuaren fishing in AB.
And a Night Elf Female twink (19) Ambushing him.
and it saying OWNED!

----------


## XaVe

I'll take 2. That means 2 rep, righto?

---- Avatar ----
Picture = http://ropesandpulleys.files.wordpre...ent-evil-4.jpg
Word = Decaprio - Ice Cold Killer
Border = No
Animated = Yes
Background Color = Black
And anything else Like color and stuff. Cut out the background as good as u can pls  :Wink: 

---- Signature ----
Picture = http://www.adorocinema.com/filmes/re...3-poster03.jpg
Word = Decaprio
Border = Yes 
Animated = Yes
Background Color = Like on the picture where her head is.
And anything else Like color and stuff.. Em.. You rock!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## XaVe

Come on, read me!  :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan1

> Picture = The one u have in adoriz sig
> Word = WoWVenture
> Border = Yes
> Animated = Yes
> Background Color = Blackish Red
> And anything else Black w/ red border and green text, Need this to be a banner. 
> 
> 
> thx



Hay, dude did the best i could really hope you like it \/



here is thye Link > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...0/Havinsig.gif

----------


## Illidan1

> I'll take 2. That means 2 rep, righto?
> 
> ---- Avatar ----
> Picture = http://ropesandpulleys.files.wordpre...ent-evil-4.jpg
> Word = Decaprio - Ice Cold Killer
> Border = No
> Animated = Yes
> Background Color = Black
> And anything else Like color and stuff. Cut out the background as good as u can pls 
> ...


Done my friend

---- Signature ----



---- Avatar ----



Hope you like

----------


## XaVe

HOLY SHIT !!! THAT'S SO AWESOME!!! Omg you rule!!! THat's so sweet!!! wootness its jus tperfect..!!!!

----------


## XaVe

EDIT: I just figured out i wrote Signature info under Avatar info and avatar under sig. But its awesome so screw that ;P

----------


## Remahlól

Use the edit button, Decaprio :P.

----------


## waffles2k7

---- Signature ----
Picture = http://www.ashcombe.surrey.sch.uk/cu...f%20skulls.jpg
Word = Overcome all, Waffles2k7
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes i would like to to say Waffles2k7 then while "Waffles2k7" fades out "Overcome all" fades in under that spotand the words on Fire
Background Color = Black
And anything else Like color and stuff: anything you think would look cool
Avatar
Picture = http://www.ashcombe.surrey.sch.uk/cu...f%20skulls.jpg
Word = Waffles2k7
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes
Background Color = black
And anything else Like color and stuff: anything you think would look cool

----------


## L'Lawliet

---- Avatar ----
Picture = http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs20/f/20..._Shiramune.jpg
Word = Lich King in frozen throne text
Border = yes
Animated = no
Background Color = iccy
just make it lich king material lol

----------


## Illidan1

> ---- Signature ----
> Picture = http://www.ashcombe.surrey.sch.uk/cu...f%20skulls.jpg
> Word = Overcome all, Waffles2k7
> Border = Yes
> Animated = Yes i would like to to say Waffles2k7 then while "Waffles2k7" fades out "Overcome all" fades in under that spotand the words on Fire
> Background Color = Black
> And anything else Like color and stuff: anything you think would look cool
> Avatar
> Picture = http://www.ashcombe.surrey.sch.uk/cu...f%20skulls.jpg
> ...



Well i did my best, Here is Signature \/



Here is Avatar\/



Hope you like them

----------


## waffles2k7

could you change the font color real fastfor the sig?
like a red to see the text
and i dont know how to get the sig on when theres animation to it

----------


## waffles2k7

u got banned illi=( /sigh

----------


## Illidan1

Not any more  :Big Grin:

----------


## L'Lawliet

can you do mine now?

----------


## Illidan1

> ---- Avatar ----
> Picture = http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs20/f/20..._Shiramune.jpg
> Word = Lich King in frozen throne text
> Border = yes
> Animated = no
> Background Color = iccy
> just make it lich king material lol


Done, here yeah go \/



The url / link is > http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/6...havatarpj2.jpg

Hope you like it

----------


## L'Lawliet

ty, now i gotta find a frozen throne text

----------


## Deciphyr

shindaustin h.. i think you cant fish anymore in ab 
and tbh lvl 19 cant enter ab either ;/

----------


## Holyblade

u still doin these? as you can see, my stuff sucks lol

----------


## Holyblade

---- Avatar ----
Picture = http://wow.allakhazam.com/mediabox/paladin.jpg
Word = Holyblade (in rad font and color, whatever you think looks cool)
Border = yes
Animated = yes
Background Color = none (leave it how it is and just add the letters, if there has to b a background, just make it black)

---- Signature ----
Picture = http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...g?t=1195793240
Word = Light will prevail, Holyblade
Border = yes
Animated = yea
Background Color = black

for both just use light colors and stuff, like for holy paladin colors and watever u think looks cool
also, if u find a better background for the signature, use it, mine isnt that good, i'll trust your opinion

----------


## 777devil777

Your Supplys to make this sig:

The hand from 

And  Background

Text: The cold hand of... (Fade out) 777. 
Perferably the 777 in bottom right and the hand part in top left. I tried making my own but its... mmm.... Not _exactly_ perfect.

Edit: Pic is obviously going to be resized/cropped, decided to gve full pic.

----------


## Illidan1

Sorry, guys been, away i will start doing again when i get back from School

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Picture = Can you use the Assassins creed pic you have for other sig
Word = First make it say Assassins Creed then make it say Gamertag-Sanchen
Border = yes
Animated = yes
Background Color = light blue
And anything else

----------


## Illidan1

Sanchen Banned.., Well no Sig for you, lol  :Frown: 
I will do them after to school guys

----------


## Holyblade

hey Illidan, can u do what Sanchen wanted for me too? but put,

Picture = Can you use the Assassins creed pic you have for other sig
Word = First make it say Assassins Creed then make it say Gamertag-Wakesk8rMax
Border = yes
Animated = yes
Background Color = light blue
And anything else


 thx i got rep power 2 so i can give u another 2 rep when u complete the other one, i already gave u one in advance so theres 3 rep including my other ones, btw take ur time on this one im in no hurry, if u even feel up to it

----------


## aliscion25

Cool sigs dude

----------


## tumadre

*Picture* http://goldencompassmovie.com/wallpapers/iorek_1280.jpg
*Word = We shall kill death, TumdreBorder = Um, sure
Animated = Yes
Background Color = Picture background 
I love the sig you made before! But Assassin's Creed is out, and not that great, so I want a Golden Compass one. Anyways, I would just like all the text to be edited out, and the bear to slash the screen, then say the text. +rep in advance!*

----------


## BrantX

ok i got one for ya


---- Signature ----
Picture = i want http://phuze.com/wordpress/wp-conten...sins-creed.jpg hold the text *SHOW THE FINGERS HOLDING THE TEXT*
Word = BrantX 
Word Color = Blue blackish
Border = yes ( Spikes )
Animated = No
Background Color = like a foggy black and white background

for the animation i want it to flash lightning and then i want it like raining  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan1

> ---- Avatar ----
> Picture = http://wow.allakhazam.com/mediabox/paladin.jpg
> Word = Holyblade (in rad font and color, whatever you think looks cool)
> Border = yes
> Animated = yes
> Background Color = none (leave it how it is and just add the letters, if there has to b a background, just make it black)



Well, this is what i did for your Avatar, ill do some Later, i need sleep



Url > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...holyavatar.gif

Hope you like

----------


## quickx

sig plx

Picture = from just about the top of the hood to the lifted arm if you could
Word = QuickX
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes Plx
Background Color = use the pic
g else Anything

----------


## Illidan1

> Your Supplys to make this sig:
> 
> The hand from 
> 
> And http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z....jpgBackground
> 
> Text: The cold hand of... (Fade out) 777. 
> Perferably the 777 in bottom right and the hand part in top left. I tried making my own but its... mmm.... Not _exactly_ perfect.
> 
> Edit: Pic is obviously going to be resized/cropped, decided to gve full pic.



Here you go mate. hope you like it \/



url > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...120/777sig.gif

hope you like it

----------


## Illidan1

Hay Holyblade, i have edit your Sig so it blends 
with the background, what do you think? \/



URL > http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3324/sigpicgd4.gif

----------


## Illidan1

> *Picture* http://goldencompassmovie.com/wallpapers/iorek_1280.jpg
> *Word = We shall kill death, TumdreBorder = Um, sure
> Animated = Yes
> Background Color = Picture background 
> I love the sig you made before! But Assassin's Creed is out, and not that great, so I want a Golden Compass one. Anyways, I would just like all the text to be edited out, and the bear to slash the screen, then say the text. +rep in advance!*


Done mate,, hope you like it, \/



URL > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...120/tumsig.gif

Hope you like it

The slash part was to hard

----------


## Holyblade

> Hay Holyblade, i have edit your Sig so it blends 
> with the background, what do you think? /
> 
> 
> 
> URL > http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3324/sigpicgd4.gif


thanks dude, thats rad, i repped u 2 earlier off the avatar so i wouldnt have to spread around rep again >.< hope u dont mind

----------


## Puff

Erm... ok HUGE tip... go over horrible edges like that with a airbrush (Y) will make a HUGE difference  :Wink: 

Like this 



Just a quick whip up but you get the idea.

- Puff

----------


## Bob_Magic

> Erm... ok HUGE tip... go over horrible edges like that with a airbrush (Y) will make a HUGE difference


How do you do that, because whenever i airbrush it then save for web, the qualtiy still comes out pixelated

----------


## Puff

Save it as PNG (No background)

----------


## Mentol

Picture : http://www.photoshopdigest.com/image...de_04_1280.jpg

Text : Lahas

Simpel ;P

----------


## tumadre

> Done mate,, hope you like it, /
> 
> 
> 
> URL > http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...120/tumsig.gif
> 
> Hope you like it
> 
> The slash part was to hard


 Wow that is awesome! +rep!

----------


## Slippers

---- Avatar ----
Picture = http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1...enshot_112.jpg
Word = Slippers
Border = No
Animated = No.
Background Color = Blueish/grey... or black.
And anything else nope.



---- Signature ----
Picture = http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1.../Silvers_2.jpg or if you need the full picture http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1.../Silvers_1.jpg
Word = Silvers - 70 Hunter - Suramar
Border = Yes
Animated = If possible, yes.
Background Color = It's in the picture.
And anything else Nope.

Thanks..

~Silvers~ / Slippers.

----------


## Illidan1

> Picture : http://www.photoshopdigest.com/image...de_04_1280.jpg
> 
> Text : Lahas
> 
> Simpel ;P


Didn't give me much but here \/



Url > http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/4563/lahsigow9.jpg

Hope you like

----------


## BrantX

what about me lol i posted before him and i made some changes to my sig to make it simple  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan1

> ---- Avatar ----
> Picture = http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1...enshot_112.jpg
> Word = Slippers
> Border = No
> Animated = No.
> Background Color = Blueish/grey... or black.
> And anything else nope.
> 
> 
> ...


Avatar \/



Url > http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/397/sliaveu1.jpg

Signature \/



Url > http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8...lversigna6.gif

Hope you like :wave:

----------


## Illidan1

> ok i got one for ya
> 
> 
> ---- Signature ----
> Picture = i want http://phuze.com/wordpress/wp-conten...sins-creed.jpg hold the text *SHOW THE FINGERS HOLDING THE TEXT*
> Word = BrantX 
> Word Color = Blue blackish
> Border = yes ( Spikes )
> Animated = No
> ...



Sorry dude, im really tired, and i you could of said yes in the Red above
it is pretty crap  :Frown: 

Here was my best \/



Url > http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2352/brantsigqu9.jpg

Hope you like

----------


## BrantX

> Sorry dude, im really tired, and i you could of said yes in the Red above
> it is pretty crap 
> 
> Here was my best /
> 
> 
> 
> Url > http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2352/brantsigqu9.jpg
> 
> Hope you like


I like it but the text is not like bold enough ... and if you wanted to make it animated to make it look better than ok make it animated just do whatever to make it look good and bold the text  :Big Grin:  ( and move it up some :P )

----------


## Nilrac

---- Avatar ----
Picture = My sig ( His face )
Word = ExoDuS
Border = Yes ( the wow border one )
Animated = No
Background Color = none... just want the border around his face and a cool font.
And anything else = none


* Thanks  :Smile:  *
*Edit* Oh, and can you send me it in PM? i may forget i asked for one  :Smile:

----------


## The Punisher

hellow Illidan. Please make for me a avatar with the punisher on it and text if u can "the punisher"

----------


## HolyBeast

---- Signature ----
Picture = Tree of life druid
Word = zomghealsftw
Border = yes
Animated =yes
Background Color = leaf green/white

----------


## Kurtiz

---- Signature ----
Picture = Dwarf Male Flexing with Pally Dungeon T3
Word = Never..
Border = yes
Animated = Doesn't matter  :Smile: 
Background Color = Anything, Maybe a screenshot of a Cave or something

----------


## Festigio

~~Signature~~

Picture = http://www.tech2.com/media/images/20...th_450x360.jpg

 Word = I'm Arriving... , Festigio777

 Border = Yes

  Animated = Yes, I would like it to Fade in with "I'm Arriving..." then that fades out, then it fades in with "Festigio777"

 Background Color = Just the background the picture has.

----------


## Jrgamespot

Picture - Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Chaos Warrior

Words - Jrgamespot, The Battle Has Just Begun...

Border - yes, like the one you made for yours in the first sig on the main post

Animated - Yes, i want Jrgamespot to fade in first and then it disappear and then The Power of War to fade in and fade out and Jrgamespot fade in, and repeat.

Background - not sure, choose something that has a dark theme but not too dark. 

+rep of course

----------


## kate1

Hey! I want an avatar
Picture = http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/5...687126lmq9.jpg
Word =Kate1
Border = i dont care, but if this will make it cool, do it^^
Animated = yes
Background Color = black and some other dark colours, can look like its in the old age with black white and stuff
And anything else=it shall look like its a very old picture, and some cool efects too can be a gif

----------


## Arthas117

---- Avatar ----

Edit: Pm me when its done, or add my msn [email protected]  :Smile:  I'm not good at coming back to topics i've posted in
 Picture = Resultat av Google:s bilds&#246;kning efter http://lh3.google.com/_GeWMEMC2vSY/RpjLuIWWlfI/AAAAAAAAIBg/S8Ol-15THiU/s800/Halo+3-Master+Chief.jpg
Word = Arthas117
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes
Background Color = same as pic
And anything else The pic shall be wielding frostmourne :P

---- Signature ----
Picture = (http://www.gamethu.net/News/Sap-choi...3B9ADD81/2.jpg
Word = Arthas117 Begun The Hax War Has
Border = Yes
Animated = Yes
Background Color = The pic (http://www.gamethu.net/News/Sap-choi...3B9ADD81/2.jpg)
And anything else I want him to look like my dad... no keep it like this  :Smile: 

I hope 1 rep is enough, cuz i dont got 55 rep yet  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Don't bump 2 week old threads please.

----------


## Anthbrana

I know i am a leecher, but it's because i made an account 158 days ago and forgot about it. I am a noob when it comes to forums and stuff, so if possible could you leave directions of how to add this to my profile and stuff?
---- Avatar ----
Picture = Blood Elf Priest
Word = Healmeplease
Border = no
Animated = No
Background Color = cyan and white
And anything else Have priest in full t6 with staff of infinite mysteries

---- Signature ----
if you could make it like avatar that would be great  :Smile:

----------

